# [Chinese NR] Yinghao Wang 4.16 Skewb single - 6.34 average



## Ying hao (May 29, 2014)

[youku]XNzE4MDQ0NDI4[/youku]

[video]http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNzE4MDQ0NDI4.html[/video]


----------



## RayLam (May 30, 2014)

dark horse


----------



## Tong Haiwu (May 31, 2014)

amazing XD


----------

